# Kuhli Loaches and Tank buddies for 20 gallon tank?



## Freebird (Nov 3, 2011)

I currently have a 5.5 gallon tank with 2 ADFs, 2 guppies, and a Zebra Nerite snail. I'm getting a 20 gallon High tank and am looking for suggestions on what would be good to stock it with. I want a nice compatible mix of bottom dwellers and middle-top swimmers. I really like the Kuhli Loaches and am fine having them as my only bottom dwellers, but I know they are quite shy and I'd like to find out from anyone with experience with them, how many would be ideal (i'm thinking 3 from what i've read so far) and is it best not to mix with other bottom dwelling species? IF I were to add other bottom dwelling species, what would be ideal? 

I was thinking of doing a thin layer of sand substrate...I would prefer not to have the loaches buried in the sand, but if a thicker layer is better, to allow them to hide I certainly would rather them be happy. 

As for top swimmers, I'm still pretty undecided. I may move my guppies to the 20 gallon, but probably wouldn't get any more than the pair i already have. I don't really care for most of the tetras, barbs, mollies etc (schooling fish). What are some nice colorful fish that might be compatible? I love the bumblebee gobies, but being quite small i'm not sure how they would work depending on what other fish i put in there. I also like the Bolivian Ram and some of the gouramis, but I'm new to this and i'm sure there are lots of species to explore that I don't even know about! Suggestions are welcome. I also like the small shrimp (ghost and crystal reds) but I think those are better suited for my 5 gallon.

(The tank will have a hang over the side power filter, air stone, heater, most likey sand or very fine smooth gravel, and I may move my plant to the larger tank but I don't plan on getting any more plants. Dimensions are about 24 in long x 13 in width x 16 in high)


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

One thing is possible when your ADF do grow some they might try to eat your guppies. 

I found that aquariumadvisor.com is pretty good at giving advice.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

After some google searching I found that while the minimum size for kuhli loaches seems to be a 20 gal Long, many people say that the minimum should be a 30 gal long because they can get to be 4" and like groups. I don't know what would be good with them, but I would imagine most peaceful fish would do well with them. Liveaquaria even says (they are known for skewing information sometimes, which I learned) the minimum tank size for a black kuhlii loach is 50 gallons Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Black Kuhlii Loach and for most of the other loaches they say 30+

Here is some info I found on the Kuhli Loach (although I disagree with their minimum tank size), all of the other information seems to be spot on.  Kuhli Loach Profile

AqAdvisor is a great starting place as well and I would recommend looking at that as well. AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have 2 khuli loaches and they're great. Not that shy, and during feeding time they're very active. I have the two of them in a 16 gallon and they have plenty of room. I even have them with a crab, a bolivian ram, a couple silver dollars and 3 neons and they mind their own buisness from each other, and I've had them for about 3 months now. They take up little oxygen and produce little waste and clean the bottom nicely. Also they're very hardy and eat any food pretty much. I'd highly recommend them for any community tank.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 3, 2011)

My yuppies and ADFs are full grown and get along great, but ill probably move only the guppies to the 20 gallon. Thanks for the website, I really like that calculator!! I'll have to mess around with it more. and nice to hear someone's personal experience...sounds like you have a tank similar to what I'm going for. Thanks guys


----------

